# ZNA by Zen



## zimbovapster (8/10/14)

Hey guys I hope someone can help I purchased a zna by zen earlier today bit now after a few puffs it is saying it is too hot??


----------



## zimbovapster (8/10/14)

And let me add its saying to hot and its only on 7 watts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (8/10/14)

Faulty chip buddy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (8/10/14)

If you tried different tanks and drippers? If same problem then it have to be the chip. Battery cant cause that problem.


----------



## Yiannaki (8/10/14)

Calling the vape doctors @JakesSA @Rowan Francis


----------



## zimbovapster (8/10/14)

Indeed I have tried different attys oh ok well I have just bought it so lets hope I can exchange it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (8/10/14)

Buddy hope they sort it out for u quickly


----------



## BumbleBee (8/10/14)

Hope you get it sorted out soon. I must point out that you probably don't have a "ZNA by Zen", I'm pretty sure you have a clone. As far as I know there is only one original in the country.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (8/10/14)

Its a Zen clone.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## kimbo (8/10/14)

@zimbovapster 

I have the same with my clone, i mailed Robot (the manufacturer) today and will see what they say. I made a vid so if they go all snaaks that is going on FB.

I must say the metal work on it is very good, all SS


----------



## kimbo (8/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Hope you get it sorted out soon. I must point out that you probably don't have a "ZNA by Zen", I'm pretty sure you have a clone. As far as I know there is only one original in the country.



@BumbleBee i think the Cloupor DNA 30v3 say's ZNA by ZEN and a number at start


----------



## VapeSnow (8/10/14)

They say the A-Mod Zna clone by wotofo is so far the best zna clone out there!


----------



## kimbo (8/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> They say the A-Mod Zna clone by wotofo is so far the best zna clone out there!



Some recon the second batch they did they drop the ball and Robot full SS is the best now

A-Mod had an aluminum body with just the battery pipe SS


----------



## VapeSnow (8/10/14)

As soon as the strike is over ill get mine and post a review on it.


----------



## kimbo (8/10/14)

VapeSnow said:


> As soon as the strike is over ill get mine and post a review on it.



I wanted to start my review today but the TOO HOT made me a bit hot

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (8/10/14)

kimbo said:


> I wanted to start my review today but the TOO HOT made me a bit hot


lol


----------



## zimbovapster (8/10/14)

So have we come to a conclusion that it must be faultly? And apologies it must be a clone


----------



## kimbo (8/10/14)

Yes it looks like it, like i said i will talk to them tomorrow


----------



## kimbo (8/10/14)

zimbovapster said:


> So have we come to a conclusion that it must be faultly? And apologies it must be a clone



where did you buy it?


----------



## kimbo (8/10/14)

zimbovapster said:


> So have we come to a conclusion that it must be faultly? And apologies it must be a clone



mine does this


----------



## zimbovapster (8/10/14)

Exactly @kimbo its really annoying and from vapeking and you?


----------



## kimbo (8/10/14)

zimbovapster said:


> Exactly @kimbo its really annoying and from vapeking and you?



I got mine from china. The time difference is against me so i will mail them tomorrow


----------



## Andre (9/10/14)

zimbovapster said:


> Exactly @kimbo its really annoying and from vapeking and you?


Did you contact Vapeking?


----------



## kimbo (9/10/14)

Hi @zimbovapster 

I just did a 1.6 ohm coil in mine and it looks better. I will report back

What coil do you have in?


----------



## zimbovapster (9/10/14)

Hey guys I did contact vapeking I exchanged it for a mvp I know a down grade but its so solid and I also picked up a magma

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (9/10/14)

zimbovapster said:


> Hey guys I did contact vapeking I exchanged it for a mvp I know a down grade but its so solid and I also picked up a magma


Yes, MVP is really a tried and tested device, you cannot go wrong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

